# Fusion Racing Team



## Beach90 (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo liebe Fusion Racer,

Wie sieht´s aus bei euch ,wann kommt euer Arbeitsgerät ,oder sogar schon da ? 
Habt ihr diese Saison schon Ergebnisse eingefahren ? 

Gruß max ( aus der Abt. CC  )


----------



## AlmRider (20. Februar 2006)

Mein, Terminator   müsste jetzt die tage eintreffen???
@Bodo wird der Termin eingehalten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-Rico (28. Februar 2006)

HI.
Also ich hab gestern von Herrn Hügel die Antwort bekommen, dass man die Räder ( ich hab ein Slash SL bestellt) in 2 wochen liefern will.
Ich freu mich langsam echt riesig auf das Rad.


----------



## Kerschi (14. März 2006)

Der Liefertermin für mein Terminator wurde auf Ende März  - Anfang April verschoben.

Hoffentlich bekomme ich es dann weil ich wollt nochmal gern im Zillertal auf Schnee erste Erfahrungen mit dem Bike sammeln ehe dann die Sommersaison beginnt.


----------



## Beach90 (15. März 2006)

hoffentlich kommt mein bike nächste woche  
boa leute , wir haben ja wohl die geilste teamwear die ich je gesehen habe ....


----------



## litte DH Freak (17. März 2006)

Moje 
Mein  Terminator  müste auch die Tage eintreffen! 
Dann wird Gerockt! 
Ist jemand von euch auch im Fusion Team?? 
Gruß aus dem schönen Rittershausen!
Julian

Könnt ja ma auf meine HP gehn und was ins GB schreiben!
www.wirfeiern.ch/Downhill-racing


----------



## Kerschi (17. März 2006)

Hey little DH Freak!

Ich glaub Du bist der letzte A-Team Downhiller den ich noch nicht kenne...

Wir können uns ja mal zusammenmailen...


----------



## AlmRider (19. März 2006)

DH_Freak bin auch dabei und komme aus der nähe herborn/wetzlar also direkt nebenan, kennen uns ja aus Lauscha u.s.w!!!(bin/war der mim roten santa cruz v10)


----------



## manfredn3 (19. März 2006)

wie schauts bei euch aus mit steinach ixs-cup, oder das wochenende davor bei uns daheim: www.aspangdh.takemethere.de


----------



## AlmRider (19. März 2006)

Schöne Strecke, aber ich finde auf der Seite nix wo das Rennen ist??


Steinach werde ich auch dabei sein!!!


----------



## patrese (19. März 2006)

hallo zusammen,
werde in steinach beim ixs-cup rennen  an den start gehen.

hoffentlich ist das wetter bis dahin gut und der liebe schnee dahingeschmolzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfredn3 (20. März 2006)

aspang liegt im südlichen niederösterreich und genau dort ist das rennen.

glaubst warum ich einen anfahrtsplan auf die seite gegeben hab ;-)


----------



## bruchpilot1 (20. März 2006)

Rennen ist in Aspang am Wechsel
Das liegt in Niederösterreich ca. 80km südlich von Wien
direkt an der A2 richtung Graz!

Würd mich freuen wenn außer den Fusion Ösis auch noch
Fusion Teamkollegen aus unserem  "Lieblingsnachbarland" 
teinehmen.



Na das nenn ich gleichzeitig


----------



## AlmRider (21. März 2006)

sry net gesehn^^
puh, das sind ja fast 500km  da ich in der nähe von frankfurt wohne

kann mich vll einer mit darunter nehmen???


----------



## bruchpilot1 (31. März 2006)

Nachdem ja anscheinend schon ein paar XC Bikes fürs Fusion Team ausgliefert
worden sind, möcht ich hier mal anfragen wie es mit den DH Geräten aussieht?

mfg


----------



## Bodo Probst (31. März 2006)

bruchpilot1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ja anscheinend schon ein paar XC Bikes fürs Fusion Team ausgliefert
> worden sind, möcht ich hier mal anfragen wie es mit den DH Geräten aussieht?
> 
> mfg



Hallo, ich machs kurz: unsere produktion (rahmenbau/pulverung) hängt vom timing hinterher (fehlende mitarbeiter etc.)- aber wir wollen versuchen in der Woche nach Ostern zu liefern.

grüsse

Bodo Probst


----------



## bruchpilot1 (31. März 2006)

Na das hört sich aber sehr schlecht an!

Muss ich mein altes wieder komplett aufbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echo (31. März 2006)

Werden nur die DH nach Ostern geliefert oder alle?

Mist...da frag ich mich ernsthaft, für was ich Ferien vor Ostern eingereicht habe...mein altes Marathon will ich nicht mehr fahren, das ist def. sch****!


----------



## cyclo (31. März 2006)

*@ echo*
Hi! Wie gehts? Bodo spricht auch von Rahmenbau. Nicht vorhandene Rahmen kann man auch nicht bepulvern. Wenns stimmt, was du mir bisher gesagt hast, dann existiert dein Rahmen ja schon. Nur der Hauptrahmen (oder Hinterbau?) wurde ja scheinbar vergessen. Das ist sicher keine grosse Sache, den noch zu bepulvern und das Bike aufzubauen. Kommt sicher >vor< Ostern.


----------



## Echo (31. März 2006)

Wers glaubt wird seelig:-/


----------



## Kerschi (4. April 2006)

@ 2 Nagls:

Meine neueste Info von Freitag is das die Lieferung der Terminatoren aufgrund von Verzögerungen auf im Moment nicht abschätzbare Zeit verschoben is. Genaue Gründe warum und weshalb weis ich nicht und wenns an fehlenden Mitarbeitern im Hause Fusion liegt find ich das schwach denn dies hätte man auch schon eher bemerken können. Gehört meiner Meinung nicht zu den "unvorhersehbaren Ereignissen" die bei einer Fahrradproduktion geschehen können... Ausserdem ist in den Mails die Rede das der Rahmenbau + Pulverung ausser Haus erfolgt - warum solls da an Fusion-Mitarbeitern mangeln?

Wenn ich dann no die Tatsachen vom Mafa und Rollstuhlfahrer aus Graz von 2005 höre wird ma schlecht. 

In Aspang wirst also nommal Dein altes Bike zammschrauben müssen...

@ Bodo: Nach den Geschehnissen der letzten Wochen kommt die Formulierung "wir wollen versuchen" bei mir ned wirklich gut an. Ausserdem fahr ich VOR Ostern in Urlaub aber ich hab ja dem Herrn Hügel zuvor schon geschrieben das ich jetzt mit meinem alten Bike fahr und mein Ziel zu meinem Geburtstag das neue Bike zu haben halt nicht erreicht hab.
Um es kurz zu machen: Bin ein wenig enttäuscht im Moment.

Ich hoffe nur das das Bike noch im April kommt weil sonst muss ich mich wohl nach einem andern umsehn...


----------



## Bodo Probst (4. April 2006)

Kerschi schrieb:
			
		

> @ 2 Nagls:
> 
> Meine neueste Info von Freitag is das die Lieferung der Terminatoren aufgrund von Verzögerungen auf im Moment nicht abschätzbare Zeit verschoben is. Genaue Gründe warum und weshalb weis ich nicht und wenns an fehlenden Mitarbeitern im Hause Fusion liegt find ich das schwach denn dies hätte man auch schon eher bemerken können. Gehört meiner Meinung nicht zu den "unvorhersehbaren Ereignissen" die bei einer Fahrradproduktion geschehen können... Ausserdem ist in den Mails die Rede das der Rahmenbau + Pulverung ausser Haus erfolgt - warum solls da an Fusion-Mitarbeitern mangeln?
> 
> ...




Hallo, die Enttäuschung kann ich verstehen - geht mir ja nicht anders, aber das Bike wird sicher im April kommen und für die zugegebenermassen lange Wartezeit entschädigen!! Versprochen!!

BP


----------



## Kerschi (18. April 2006)

Soderla, Ostern + Urlaub ist vorbei - trotz wechselhaftem Wetter wars super, alle Tage auf dem Bike und viel Spass gehabt.

Wer hat denn jetzt schon alles sein Bike bzw. wer hats noch nicht?

Ich warte noch, aber der April ist schon zur Hälfte rum, 2 Wochen bleiben
noch, das sitze ich nun auch noch ab und dann gehts am Eröffnungswochenende sofort nach Bischofsmais


----------



## Echo (18. April 2006)

Hey
ich hab meins in der Zwischenzeit bekommen. Nicht ganz Fehlerfrei (Post hat die zwei Pakete an zwei Orte geschickt...somit kam der Laufsatz erst einen Tag später am richtigen Ort an) aber ich hab mein Radl nun hier und bin es schon gut gefahren...uiuiui, tolle Rennsemmel!


----------



## PeteyPablo (21. April 2006)

Ja Jungs ihr habts gut!

Mein Terminator kommt vorraussichtlich am 15 mai und ich muss sagen ich freu mich rießig drauf will endlich fahrn jeder verstrichene tag ist ein guter tag 
wart jetzt scho seit 6.4 drauf ^^


----------



## bruchpilot1 (21. April 2006)

Naja ich wart schon eine Ecke länger als du.

Vorfreude is schon nicht schlecht aber wenn das ding dann irgendwann mitten
in der Saison daher kommt, is es schon ärgerlich!

Wenns am 15 Mai kommen würd, würd sichs genau fürs erste Rennen ausgehen!


----------



## AlmRider (21. April 2006)

Ja wie 15MAI???
Bodo hatte doch VERSPROCHEN das es im APRIL kommt, echt traurig was hier so geht, das erste Rennen in solling habe ich jetzt schon verpasst !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeteyPablo (21. April 2006)

Ja aber bei mir is scho wieder alles anders als standard deswegen dauert des länger aber das macht nix es hies ja auch bis spätestens also kann auch früher kommen ich hoff natürlich das es früher kommt ^^


----------



## Kerschi (23. April 2006)

Meine neue Lieferterminangabe ist auch Mitte Mai und ist dieses Mal aufgrund einer heftigen Beschwerde vom Geschäftsführer und Inhaber von Fusion höchstpersöhnlich.

Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn der Termin nun tatsächlich klappt weil ich warte schon seit mitte Februar und es is echt heftig wenn alle Kumpls Ihre teils neuen Bikes alle schon haben, bestes Wetter is, die Bikeparks nach und nach alle öffnen und ich warte und warte und warte. 
Ich lasse mich überraschen was passiert - durch die zahlreichen Verschiebungen ist das Vertrauensverhältnis etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden.

Schad is nur das ich das Bike dann nimmer in Bischofsmais am DH fahren kann weil der wird ab Mitte März gesperrt und eingeebnet für ne Skipiste.


----------



## AlmRider (23. April 2006)

Na super dann kann ich die erste hälfte der Saison Leistungsmässig vergessen konnte 6-7mon net richtig DH fahren(Verletzt, dann rad verkauft und jetzt warte ich schon seit januar!!!!)


----------



## Kerschi (24. April 2006)

Hmmm... kann man hier seinen Post nicht editieren?

Hab natürlich Mai gemeint und nicht März!


----------



## Trekbiker (24. April 2006)

Wie siehts mit den XC/Marathon-Team Fahrern aus habt ihr schon alle eure Bikes?
Hatte dieses WE schon meien erstes Rennen aber ohne fusion-Bike was mich eigendlich ein bischen enttäuscht und muste mit meinen alten Rad fahren.

Aber ich lasse mir eine Rennvorbereitung nicht von einem nicht gelieferten Rad verderben und da die Teamwear auch noch nicht geliefert ist fiel es mir auch nicht schwer für kein Team zu fahren.
Auch wenn Fusion jetzt entäuscht ist, haben Sie es sich teils selbst zu zuschreiben.

Aber ich freue mich trotzdem auf mein neues Floyd SL und hoffe das die Saison trotz den anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten für uns dem a-team eine erfolgreiche wird.
Rahmen und Speichenbruch euch allen.

PS: Wer aus dem team fährt nach Willingen und kommt aus der nähe von Köln?
Suche noch nach ner einfacheren Transportmöglichkeit als die Bahn.

Gruß 

PPS: Müßte nun auch mal meinen Nick ändern geht das ?


----------



## S-Rico (24. April 2006)

Hallo,

auch wenn das jetzt für die Wartenden bitter klingt. Ich, und auch einige andere auch haben die Räder schon (in meinem Falle n Slash SL) und ich muss sagen nach mittlerweile 3 Wochen Einfahrzeit fühl ich mich echt wohl auf dem Rad.
Hoffe nun, dass die Bekleidung wie angesagt anfang Mai kommt und man dann komplett "in Fusion" den wald unsicher machen kann.

grüße
rico


----------



## pisskopp (25. April 2006)

Wir freuen uns schon alle über eure Rennergebnisse, ich hoffe ihr werdet schön alle Rennen, samt Ergebnisse auflisten...


----------



## Beach90 (6. Mai 2006)

Hat jemand nochmal was von Lieferstatus der Trikot´s gehört ?


----------



## pisskopp (7. Mai 2006)

Wie wär es mit einem "Danke" ??

Statt dessen nur gemaule und gemotze...

Deutschland !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bruchpilot1 (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Weiß jemand, wie es um die Terminatoren steht?????

Vielleicht jemand von Herstellerseite??

mfg


----------



## Echo (9. Mai 2006)

Ich glaub, Fusion hat Betriebsferien:/.
Hab nen Garantiefall am Dämpfer, leider bislang keine Quittung bekommen und keine Antwort auf das Mail. Naja, sie werden Ihren Grund haben (Betriebsferien....).


----------



## KaschmirKönig (16. Mai 2006)

na kerschi, hast du mittlerweile dein bike?


----------



## Kettenbeißer (16. Mai 2006)

Ich bin ein guter Kumpel vom Kerschi. Er ist diese Woche nicht da, deswegen schau ich regelmäßig beim Händler (ebenfalls Kumpel) vorbei und schau ob das Rad da ist.

Es ist definitiv nicht da, er hat auch noch keine Information bekommen wann es kommt und ob es kommt und wie er zahlen muss etc.

Aber wenn Bodo in nem andere Thread schreibt, dass die Serienrahmen Ende dieser Woche gepulvert bei ihnen eintreffen wÄÄÄÄÄÄRe es ja möglich, dass es dieses Mal klappt.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (18. Mai 2006)

Das Rad war heute wieder nicht da und der Händler hat keine Information wann wie und was.

Haben die anderen vom Team ihre Räder?


----------



## bruchpilot1 (18. Mai 2006)

Terminatoren werden anscheinend demnächst (d.h. in den nächsten Tagen,der nächsten Woche) ausgeliefert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerschi (20. Mai 2006)

Ich war nun ne Woche in Frankfurt auf der Messe und das Hotel war nähe Rodgau wo Fusion is... aber die bringens nach meiner rechtzeitigen Anfrage vor ca. 14 Tagen ned mal auf die Reihe mir mitzuteilen wann die Ihren ..... Laden aufhaben um dort vorbeizuschaun!!!  BZW. gestern kam ne Mail das sie viel zu tun hätten und deshalb keine Zeit für mich wenn ich vorbeikäme...

Ich versuche seit MONATEN genauere Infos geschweige ein Foto vom Terminator zu erhalten aber NIX - angeblich Firmengeheimnis !!!!
Statt dessen kommt ein Foto vom Nachwuchs des Marketingheinis... Herr Hügel, es ist schön wenn Sie einen Jungen bekommen haben - gratulation - und ich wünsche mir das er gesund ist und Sie viel Freude daran haben aber das und wie Ihr Sohn aussieht (angehängtes Riesenbild) interessiert mich genauso viel wie wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt. ICH WILL MEIN BIKE DAS SIE MIR IM FEBRUAR VERSPROCHEN HABEN - SONST NIX !!!!!!!!!  ....UND DAS AM BESTEN VORGESTERN !!!!!!

Herr Lorenz, der Inhaber dieser Bude hat mir hoch und heilig - mit mehreren Tagen eingeplanter Reserve nach Ostern spätestens den 15.5. als Liefertermin versprochen... das war der 5. oder 6. versprochene Ausliefertermin und jetzt haben wir den 21.5. und nix - nicht mal eine Nachricht was schon wieder schief gegangen is und wann der 7. Liefertermin sein soll !!!! Mein Händler weis auch nix - die Kommunikation bzw. der Informationsfluss von Fusion is grauenhaft - denen muss man alles aus der Nase rausziehen und selbst dann bekommt man nur allgemeine oder gar keine Auskunft.


Also ich bin nicht nur mächtig sauer, ich bin ahhhhhh  !!!!!!!!


Wie kann ich nur mit so unfähigen Leuten zusammenarbeiten ich Volltrottel !!!!


Sollte das Bike doch noch irgendwann kommen erwarte ich für die Verzögerung eine angemessene Entschädigung bzw. zum vereinbahrten Sponsorpreis einen zusätzlichen Preisnachlass!

@ bruchpilot:  ... anscheinend demnächst... ich kanns nimmer hörn - Du lässt Dich wohl auch gern verarschen, oder?
Ich bin gespannt ob ich dieses Jahr überhaupt noch mit dem Terminator fahre... bzw. wenns im September noch nicht da ist bestell ich auf der Eurobike ein anderes Bike und Fusion kann sich das Terminator ..... usw.

Mir is die Zeit zu schad um mich hier weiter aufzuregen, hab in den letzten 41 Stunden nur 4 Stunden geschlafen...


----------



## Kerschi (20. Mai 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand nochmal was von Lieferstatus der Trikot´s gehört ?



Hab grad noch ein Mail gefunden wo mitgeteilt wird das die Trikots am 19.5. zu Fusion gesendet werden und dann nächste Woche ausgeliefert werden.

Aber da Fusion aus Erfahrung mit ..... Herstellern zusammenarbeitet is entweder was falsch und die ganze Lieferung schrott oder der Termin wird doch nicht eingehalten oder der LKW baut nen Unfall oder was weis ich noch was alles...

Bis 2008 werden die Trikots schon eintreffen.


----------



## bruchpilot1 (22. Mai 2006)

@Kerschi

Ich hab noch mein altes Bike und mit dem werde ich alle Rennen bestreiten bis das Fusion da ist!

Wenn du dein altes schon verkauft hast, dann tust du mir leid, wenn nicht dann kann ich deine suderei nicht verstehn.

Wenn ich Peter Hügel heißen und denn Schei. den du hier schreibst durchlesen würde, dann würde ich dir sagen, dass du deinen Sponsorvertrag bei Nicolai wahrnehmen sollst, denn anscheinend sind ja die Bikemarken nur
verrückt nach dir!!!

Überleg dir mal was du bekommst und was du bis jetzt geleistet hast!!!! 

Nütze die Zeit und reg dich nicht auf, sondern geh trainieren oder so!

Vielleicht meldet sich ja demnächst das Syndicate oder das Mad Catz Team bei dir und die bieten dir einen Sponsorvertrag an


----------



## Kerschi (22. Mai 2006)

@ bruchpilot:

Ja, ich habe Gott sei dank noch ein zweites Bike aber leider keinen Downhiller. Ich habe mir letzten Herbst zum Ziel gesetzt den eigendlich im März zu haben...

Wenn die Information und Kommunikation bei Fusion stimmen würde und der Kunde unaufgefordert informiert wird das z.B. der sechste wirklich absolut mit Ehrenwort sogar vom Chef persöhnlich versprochene Liefertermin doch wieder nicht eingehalten werden kann dann würd ich mich nicht aufregen - aber bei Fusion wird nur geschweigt, der Kunde wird Ahnungslos im Regen stehen gelassen und das regt mich auf, bringt mich auf die Palme und entlädt sich in solchen Posts. Glaub mir, dies ist nicht nur aus meiner Sicht absolut inakzeptabel und schlecht.

Ich hab selber ne Firma und selbst wenn ich zum ausgemachten Termin ein billiges 50 Euro Kabel nicht liefern kann hab ich soviel Anstand meinen Kunden gegenüber dies zu "beichten". Meine Kunden hatten bisher immer Verständnis und lobten meine Ehrlichkeit. Und glaub mir, manchmal passieren sehr kuriose Dinge z.B. das der Laster der in China das Zeug vom Hersteller zum Schiff bringt nen Unfall hat und die Ware somit nimmer rechtzeitig vor dem ablegen am Schiff is. 
Mit Reden macht man Geschäfte und Ehrlich währt am längsten hab ich gelernt. 

Ich brauch dir wohl kaum erzählen was letztes Jahr in Graz los war - die Jungs wohnen bei Dir ums Eck (Mafa + Rollstuhlfahrer) und Du kennst sicher den Leidensweg und das die zwei heute keine Fusion Bikes fahren. Nachdem man von Fusion keine bzw. spärliche Info bekommt und das in der Reihenfolge "es gab einen Fehler beim Pulvern" und dann später "die Rahmen sind beim heften" war ich komplett verwirrt. Die andauernden unbegründeten Verschiebungen weckten in mir den Verdacht das sich genau dieses wiederholen könnte.

Ca. alle vier Wochen wenn wieder ein versprochener Liefertermin ohne Reaktion versemmelt wird darf ich mich glaub ich schon aufregen - das geht nicht nur mir so und ansonsten fahr ich wann immer es geht - sogar CC den Berg HINNAUF mangels Bike! Heut war ich auch nach der Arbeit beim biken und bin nach 21 Uhr rein weils dunkel wird - auch die obigen bzw. fast alle Posts hab ich immer Nachts geschrieben... ich zwacke mir also die Zeit nicht vom biken ab sondern vom schlafen 


Um dem ganzen aber jetzt ein Ende zu setzen... heute hab ich endlich mal ein Foto vom Terminator bekommen und auch weitere Infos  - nicht von Fusion muss ich erwähnen.

Jetzt weis ich zumindest das es das Bike nicht nur auf Papier sondern schon mindestens 1x in Wirklichkeit gibt und meine Bedenken sind weitgehendst beseitigt. Ich hoffe das die restlichen Rahmen spätestens in den nächsten 14 Tagen ausgeliefert werden und dann werden sicher die positiven Beiträge folgen und dieses Theater langsam in Vergessenheit versinken.

Eines ist aber klar: Die jetztige Situation ist sicher auch für Dich nicht angenehm und Fusion hat hoffentlich auch gelernt das es besser wäre etwas unabhängiger von x verschiedenen Leuten und Firmen zu sein und wird in dieser Richtung wohl langfristig etwas ändern.


----------



## Bodo Probst (23. Mai 2006)

Zitat: "Eines ist aber klar: Die jetztige Situation ist sicher auch für Dich nicht angenehm und Fusion hat hoffentlich auch gelernt das es besser wäre etwas unabhängiger von x verschiedenen Leuten und Firmen zu sein und wird in dieser Richtung wohl langfristig etwas ändern.[/QUOTE]"


Hallo Kerschi und alle anderen mehr oder weniger beteiligten, sicherlich braucht man nicht viel Fantasie um sich vorzustellen, dass diese situation auch für fusion alles andere als zufriedenstellend ist. 

welcher hersteller - egal in welcher branche dieser erde - würde sich nicht "grünundblau" ärgern, wenn er bestellungen nicht abwickeln kann und den kunden ein ums andere mal vertrösten muss, weil ein mehr als unzuverlässiger produzent eben nur liefert, wenn es der ganz persönliche gemütszustand oder das wetter zulässt.

Was lernen wir daraus?!?! Seit ca. 3 Monaten bauen wir einen eigenen Produktionsstandort auf - auch in Deutschland - der uns produktionsseitig den rücken freihalten wird. für die terminatorproduktion - die wie einige ja wissen, schon sehr lange abgeschlossen sein sollte - kommt diese unumgängliche massnahme leider zu spät. 

aus diesem grund möchten wir uns für die unnanehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und lesen grosszügig über das ein oder andere doch sehr böse posting hinweg.

viele grüsse

das fusion team

ps: und für alle die sich nun entscheiden sollten, doch auf dem terminator zu warten und nicht bei firma x oder y einen hochdotierten sponsorenvertrag zu unterschreiben, noch ein orginalzitat aus einer mail unseres proteam-fahrers andre wagenknecht (besitzer des ersten 2006er terminator): 

"Hallo peter!
...der terminator ist super - bodo hat gute arbeit gemacht. Bodo hat bereits mehrmals mit mir telefoniert und wir haben nur kleinigkeiten, die noch für die serie angepaßt werden müssen. ich habe nur sehr wenig zeit gebraucht um das fahrwerk auf meine bedürfnisse abzustimmen....gruss knecht"


----------



## Bodo Probst (23. Mai 2006)

Zitat: "Eines ist aber klar: Die jetztige Situation ist sicher auch für Dich nicht angenehm und Fusion hat hoffentlich auch gelernt das es besser wäre etwas unabhängiger von x verschiedenen Leuten und Firmen zu sein und wird in dieser Richtung wohl langfristig etwas ändern.[/quote]"


Hallo Kerschi und alle anderen mehr oder weniger beteiligten, sicherlich braucht man nicht viel Fantasie um sich vorzustellen, dass diese situation auch für fusion alles andere als zufriedenstellend ist. 

welcher hersteller - egal in welcher branche dieser erde - würde sich nicht "grünundblau" ärgern, wenn er bestellungen nicht abwickeln kann und den kunden ein ums andere mal vertrösten muss, weil ein mehr als unzuverlässiger produzent eben nur liefert, wenn es der ganz persönliche gemütszustand oder das wetter zulässt.

Was lernen wir daraus?!?! Seit ca. 3 Monaten bauen wir einen eigenen Produktionsstandort auf - auch in Deutschland - der uns produktionsseitig den rücken freihalten wird. für die terminatorproduktion - die wie einige ja wissen, schon sehr lange abgeschlossen sein sollte - kommt diese unumgängliche massnahme leider zu spät. 

aus diesem grund möchten wir uns für die unnanehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und lesen grosszügig über das ein oder andere doch sehr böse posting hinweg.

viele grüsse

das fusion team

ps: und für alle die sich nun entscheiden sollten, doch auf dem terminator zu warten und nicht bei firma x oder y einen hochdotierten sponsorenvertrag zu unterschreiben, noch ein orginalzitat aus einer mail unseres proteam-fahrers andre wagenknecht (besitzer des ersten 2006er terminator): 

"Hallo peter!
...der terminator ist super - bodo hat gute arbeit gemacht. Bodo hat bereits mehrmals mit mir telefoniert und wir haben nur kleinigkeiten, die noch für die serie angepaßt werden müssen. ich habe nur sehr wenig zeit gebraucht um das fahrwerk auf meine bedürfnisse abzustimmen....gruss knecht"


----------



## patrese (25. Mai 2006)

hallo liebe a-team fahrer und terminator warter,
nun möchte ich doch auch mal einen beitrag hier abgeben, um vielleicht einige gemüter zu beruhigen.
Natürlich war und ist unser ärger bzgl der terminatoren sehr groß und die warterei schier unendlich, aber ich habe nun meinen terminator.

das bike ist die warterei wert, es fährt sich absolut perfekt. die anfängliche skepsis bzgl des hinterbaus ist unbegründet, keine spur von einer degressivität der vorherigen generationen. beim antritt bleibt der hinterbau, wie man es von fusion gewohnt ist, sehr steif. somit ist ein schneller antritt gewährleistet, im gelände richtung talstation arbeitet der hinterbau super sensible und spricht auf unebenheiten sehr gut an.
die geometrie ist super, auch hier hatte ich etwas angst, dass das oberrohr mir vielleicht ein wenig zu lang ist, aber trotz meiner 173 cm habe ich mich sofort mit der geometrie angefreundet.
die sitzposition ist schön zentral. in der luft liegt das bike super, obwohl ich nicht gerne mit einem neuen bike springe und ich sehr empfindlich bzgl neuer bikes bin, fliegt das bike perfekt und  fühlt sich auf anhieb traumhaft an.
für mich ist das bike absolut perfekt und bin froh, dass ich trotz des späten liefertermins auf den terminator gewartet habe und ich bin mir sicher, sobald ihr das bike in den händen halten werdet (nächsten tage) werdet ihr meine aussage bestätigen und den sommer auf den strecken, hoffentlich unverletzt, mit einem breiten grinsen den bergrunter fliegen.

des weiteren werdet ihr von dem gewicht träumen, kennt ihr einen aktuellen dh´ler der ohne extremtuning auf anhieb 18 kg erreicht?
mein bike tut dies, ohne extrem leichte parts.

wie ihr also lesen könnt, bin ich überglücklich mit dem bike und freue mich darauf an den rennen angreifen zu dürfen.

ich wünsche euch viel spaß und schönen dank an die firma fusion

pat


----------



## Echo (25. Mai 2006)

Fährst Du die Stöckelschuhe mit oder ohne Klick?


----------



## AlmRider (26. Mai 2006)

Das ist das neue System von Birkenstock du klickst dich mit dem Absatz ein soll angeblich den vorteil zu den anderen haben das sie net so Dreck anfällig sind!!!


----------



## Kerschi (29. Mai 2006)

Wenn man sich mit dem Absatz einklickt hat man aber keine gute Trittposition am Pedal, ich meine eher das - sollte es mal vorkommen - das die Bremsen versagen dient der spitze Absatz als Bodenanker 

@ Patrick: Du bist zu beneiden... aber mir wird auch nicht langweilig. Ich hab heut fast 150 laufende Meter 18x2,4er Bretter zerkleinert... gibt ca. 50m Northshore im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echo (29. Mai 2006)

coooool, wir hätten da hinterm haus noch platz! ca 50m....


----------



## Kerschi (29. Mai 2006)

Echo: Ich auch... hinter unserem Haus is ein kleiner Wald und der gehört meinem Onkel... ällabätsch!


----------



## patrese (30. Mai 2006)

na und, irgendeinen vorteil muss sich doch meine freundin verschaffen, wenn sie mit mir biken geht.


----------



## Kerschi (30. Mai 2006)

Hat eigendlich schon ein zweiter A-Team Fahrer sein Terminator?


----------



## KaschmirKönig (7. Juni 2006)

und die tage ziehen ins land und wir warten immer noch ohne verstand,
denn eins das wissen wir ganz genau ohne fusion wäre der alltag zu grau


----------



## NoStyle (7. Juni 2006)

@ Kerschi

Ich habe auf dem Bike-Festival Willingen und in Winterberg letztes WE 3-4 A-Teamfahrer auf Terminatoren gesehen. Auf dem Festival habe ich mit Bodo persönlich lange sprechen können. Auf Grund der Produktionsveränderung- bzw. erweiterung kam es wohl zu Verzögerungen. Die Terminatorproduktion läuft, die vom Whiplash Extreme beginnt schnellstmöglich.

Auch wenn´s bitter für Dich ist, ich würde warten - die Terminatoren sehen so endgeil aus und das Whiplash Extreme, nachdem ich es im Original von Guido Tschugg gesehen habe, wird auf jeden Fall mein nächster Rahmen  

Hab noch etwas Geduld - es lohnt sich!!!

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## Hemme (8. Juni 2006)

Hi,
hat schon jemand von euch die Teambekleidung bekommen?


----------



## Kerschi (9. Juni 2006)

Nein - kein Bike, keine Teambekleidung, kein Spass ... alles leere Versprechungen.

In dieser Woche ist irgendwie der 9. versprochene Liefertermin und da die Woche schon beinahe rum ist hab ich heut bei Fusion angerufen und wollte wissen ob mein Bike schon versandt ist bzw. wie der Stand der Dinge ist.

Aber die Auskunft war mal wieder gewohnt inhaltslos - da hätte ich genau so gut irgendwo in China anrufen können oder mich im Garten mit nem Vogel unterhalten können.
Tja, einzig der liebe Herr Hügel weis bescheid und der ist diese Woche nicht da.

Ein Mitglied dieses Forums hat mir ne Nachricht gesendet und geschrieben er hätte als "normaler" Kunde letzte Woche sein Terminator erhalten... wenn Fusion nun die Terminatoren auch noch zuerst an Kunden verschickt und dann erst die Leute bedient die sich für Fusion ins Zeug hängen wollen, Rennen fahren wollen und Fusion repräsentieren wollen dann Gute Nacht!

In ein paar Wochen ist die Eurobike und dann gibts neue Parts... ich wollt eigendlich nicht irgendwann ein Bike bekommen das nur ein paar Tage aktuell ist und dann schon wieder zum Vorjahreskram gehört - zumal es über das "alte" Zeug in Kürze ganz andere Preise gibt und der Sponsoringvorteil damit nicht mehr das ist was er eigendlich sein sollte.

Ob morgen doch ein Wunder passiert und das Bike zu meinem Händler kommt??
Ich glaubs nicht - ich hab die Hoffnung aufgegeben und bin nicht nur mega enttäuscht sondern mega enttäuscht hoch drei.

@ Bodo: 
Das war jetzt nicht böse sondern Tatsache und Wahrheit und wenn Ihr Eure "Kunden" vertrösten würdet wär ja alles einigermaßen OK aber Ihr schweigt und lässt Eure Kunden uninformiert im Regen stehen - das ist böse!

Habe fertig.


----------



## bruchpilot1 (9. Juni 2006)

Aso, deswegen is der Herr Hügel nicht erreichbar gewesen.
Wir haben nicht mal in erfahrung bringen können, dass er nicht da ist.

Bin schön langsam auch Enttäuscht darüber, dass da echt gar nix weitergeht.
Hab ja zum Glück noch mein altes Bike mit dem ich bis jetzt die Rennen bestreite.

Teambekleidung is mir doch egal ob die kommt, so lange kein Bike da ist werde
ich die sowieso nicht anziehen, denn verarsch werden wir in der Ösi Rennszene
aufgrund unserer nich vorhandenen Bikes eh schon genung.

Den besten Ruf in Sachen DH sprich Terminator hat Fusion nich, dass muss ich
hier mal sagen und das kommt auch nicht von irgendwo.

Falls das Bike wirklich schon ein normaler Kunde fährt, is es echt ein ziemlicher
Rückschlag für mich.

Ich würde mir erwarten dass jemand von Fusion vielleicht hier mal Stellung nimmt (Bodo) ??

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerschi (11. Juni 2006)

@ Hemme:

Ich weis was mit der Teambekleidung ist: 

Die Teambekleidung wurde bei dem zuvor erwähnten, unzuverlässigen Fusion-Rahmenschweisser falsch zusamengeschweisst, dann auch noch falsch gepulvert usw. 

 

Die Teambekleidung is mir egal da ich genügend Bikebekleidung hab und zu dem Trikot eh keine
meiner FOX-Shorts passt. Was mir seit Februar fehlt ist ein DH-Bike !!!



@ bruchpilot: 

Der Informationsgehalt der letzten zwei Telefonate mit Fusion war ungefähr genauso wie wenn ich mich im Supermarkt an der Obsttheke mit einer Ananas unterhalte - bis auf den Unterschied das das Telefonat mit Fusion auch noch Geld gekostet hat. Ohne Herrn Hügel läuft anscheinend gar nix... an Herrn Lorenz (Besitzer) bin ich nicht rangekommen. 

Mein Händler hat am Freitag, 9.6.06 bei Fusion angerufen und wollt wissen was los ist. Der erste Mitarbeiter am Telefon konnte nichts sagen dann hat er nach jemandem verlangt der Auskunft geben kann und daraufhin meinte der Herr von Fusion er sollte gegen 19 Uhr nochmal anrufen... 

Mein Händler meinte dann zu mir "Entweder haben die mich verarscht oder die wissen nicht mal was heute abend los ist... sorry, aber um 19 Uhr hab ich mindestens schon 4 halbe intus und liege gröhlend auf der Couch."


Alle meine Kumpls und Bekannten aus der Umgebung aber auch aus diversen MTB-Foren wenn mich ärgern wollen dann schaffen Sie das inzwischen mit einem Wort "Fusion" ... und das ist im Moment mehrfach an der Tagesordnung weil mich jeder immer und überall frägt was mit meinem Bike los ist worüber ich schon seit Monaten rede.


WENN die PN stimmt - warum sollte die das nicht... die Aussage stammt ja nicht von Fusion ( Ui, das war jetzt böse, gell  ) - DANN fährt schon mindestens ein Fusion Kunde mit einem Terminator rum!!!


Ich bin nun in der Situation, das ich am Donnerstag früh zum DRITTEN MAL in Bikeurlaub fahren will und zum DRITTEN MAL mein Bike nicht habe !!!!!!

Diesen Urlaub kann ich auch weder absagen (wie den ersten) noch umplanen (wie den zweiten). Kann mir jemand sagen ob man in Leogang und Saalbach-Hinterglemm auch WANDERN kann???


@ Fusion: 
Ihr habt doch Leihräder und ein paar A-Team Mitglieder haben für Urlaub, Test usw. ein Leihrad bekommen... jetzt wärs bei mir soweit!!
Müsste aber bis Mittwoch bei mir sein weil in der Nacht auf Donnerstag gehts los!!

Aber ich werd mir wohl ein Bike im Bikepark leihen müssen... kann ich Euch die Rechnung dafür schicken?


Ein guter Freund von mir ist Diplom-Kaufmann und arbeitet bei Helbling als Unternehmensberater bzw. Business Analyst wie man heute dazu sagt. Ich hab auch Kontakte zur Ernest&Young AG Wirtschaftsprüfungsgesellschaft in Frankfurt/Main. Ihr habt ein gutes Patent, eine Sache die funktioniert aber alles drum herum ist Chaos. Soll ich mal den Kontakt herstellen um Euch wieder "gesund" zu kriegen? Das was im Moment abgeht ist nämlich ziemlich krank, da kann man viiiiieeeeles verbessern und ich bin mir da nicht sicher ob das ohne professionelle Hilfe möglich ist....


----------



## KaschmirKönig (12. Juni 2006)

Du hast vergessen zu erzählen das du selbst Unternehmer bist und keinen deiner Kunden so mit seinem Feuerwerk ernttäuschst, das gehört zu einer gesunden Kerschi-Predigt dazu.


----------



## pisskopp (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo @ Fusion

Hiermit möchte ich Dir als Echter Kunde und Bike Käufer, ganz klar mitteilen, dass ich persönlich auf ein Fusion  3rd-Team verzichten kann.
Ein solches Team übermittelt mir weder eine Lebenseinstellung noch das Gefühl ein solches Bike kaufen zu wollen.
Zu euren Logistikprozessen und eurere Administrativer Betreuung von zahlenden Kunden möchte ich euch gratulieren, denn diese funktionieren.
Da Ihr im Moment sicher in einer Umstrukturierung steckt, und ich die damit zusammenhängenden, auftretenden Herausforderungen kenne, drücke ich euch ganz fest die Daumen, das alles klappt.
Das bei einer Epansion gewisse Dinge auf der Strecke bleiben, ist mir klar, das spüre auch ich. Aber ich sehe ihr habt die richtige Priorität gesetzt, das ist langfristig gesehen auch gut so....
Greetz
P-Kopp


----------



## Echo (12. Juni 2006)

pisskopp:
schön, wie du 'zahlend' betonst...
was denkst denn du...wir sind genau so zahlend wie ein anderer auch. so wahnsinnig viel billiger ist es nicht und beim herbstverkauf kriegt man dann wohl etwa genauso viele prozente. eine werbeteam zusammenzustellen und dann auf dioe wartebank setzen ist sicher nicht richtig. da sind die prioritäten auch nicht richtig verteilt. aber du weisst es eh besser.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (12. Juni 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast vergessen zu erzählen das du selbst Unternehmer bist und keinen deiner Kunden so mit seinem Feuerwerk ernttäuschst, das gehört zu einer gesunden Kerschi-Predigt dazu.



    

Aber wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht. Es geht ja primär nicht darum dass der Bock ewig nicht kommt, sondern dass wenn man nicht mit "vorgehaltener Waffe" anruft absolut keine Informationen bekommt, dass es sich verschiebt, bis wann es sich verschiebt und ob es überhaupt mal kommt.

Mittwoch nacht fahren wir mit noch ein paar Kumpels und Mädls in Urlaub. Ich glaube nicht, dass das Unmögliche passiert und er bis dahin sein Rad hat. Na toll!   *ironiealarm*


----------



## Kerschi (13. Juni 2006)

@ Kaschmirkönig:

Ehrlich...??? Fusion bringt mich noch um meinen Verstand... 
Ne gute Tonne Feuerwerk hab ich auf Lager, da kann ich Dir mehrere Feuerwerke machen... ab Sonntag weil ich von Do - Sa im Urlaub bin 


Morgen hab ich ne hochkarätige Veranstaltung in Manching bei EADS: Übergabe des ersten Eurofighters ans österreichische Bundesheer... Da ist alles da was bei den Ösis Rang und Namen hat... ob ich dem Piloten mal die Koordinaten von Rodgau, Hauptstr. 177 geben sollte ???  *megagrins*



@ Herr Hügel mit dem ich heute zwei Mal telefoniert habe:

Ich warte nun schon seit über 13 Stunden geduldig auf die Antwort auf meine Frage "Wird mein Bike heute noch versandt oder nicht?"

Wenn nur die Beantwortung dieser Frage mit einem "JA" oder "NEIN" bereits so eine Herausforderung darstellt und zig Stunden dauert schließe ich jetzt daraus meine Konsequenz und werde nun für meinen Urlaub in Leogang und in Saalbach-Hinterglemm ein Leihbike reservieren!

Den fehlenden Adapter bekomme ich am Donnerstag in Saalbach über meine Magura-Beziehungen. War ein einziges Telefonat  
Eigendlich hätten mir die Jungs von Magura die Bremse auch gleich montiert aber das hake ich nun ab.

Wär cool und fair wenn Ihr einen Teil der Leihkosten vom Bike-Kaufpreis abziehen würdet...

Wünsche einen schönen Tag und hoffe dann eben nächste Woche auf mein Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodo Probst (13. Juni 2006)

Kerschi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kaschmirkönig:
> 
> Ehrlich...??? Fusion bringt mich noch um meinen Verstand...
> Ne gute Tonne Feuerwerk hab ich auf Lager, da kann ich Dir mehrere Feuerwerke machen... ab Sonntag weil ich von Do - Sa im Urlaub bin
> ...




Hallo Herr Kerschensteiner, ich will mich hier nur kurz zu den Vorwürfen melden. Soweit wir mich erinnern kann, haben wir gestern vormittag telefoniert - eine Antwort hab ich Ihnen um 17.23 Uhr per Mail zukommen lassen. Soviel zu den "Dreizehn" Stunden. Punkt.

Grundsätzlich können Sie gerne weiter Ihre "Kampagne" mit Wahrheiten, Halbwahrheiten und Unwahrheiten fahren - es bringt Ihnen und uns leider garnichts und kostet nur unnötige Energie.

das fusion-team
Peter Hügel


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juni 2006)

@ kerschi:

da ich mom. auch kein bike habe, kann ich deine ungeduld verstehen. aber muss das über das forum und anscheinend auf halbwahrheiten basierend (der eindruck entsteht, wenn man sich z.b. herr hügels beitrag durchliest) ausgetragen werden? du bekommst ein sehr schönes bike teilsubventioniert. schon deswegen würde ich nicht so grosse töne spucken... wie heißt es so schön: beiße nie die hand, die dich füttert! wenn dir das alles zu lange dauert, dann spring' doch ab und kaufe dir ein anderes bike! aber ich denke, der günstige preis ist doch zu verlockend... schade nur, dass du kein whiplash bekommst, sonst würde ich fusion jetzt vorschlagen, dieses mir zu geben...  nix für ungut!


----------



## KaschmirKönig (13. Juni 2006)

Ich denke eher das Problem ist das er sein Nicolai schon verkauft hat, also kann es ihm ja gar nicht so ums Geld gehen. Schliesslich ist er freiwillig vom Pferd auf den Esel gewechselt weil er die Idee gut fand, jetzt steht er da ohne Pferd und ohne Esel und daß das für einen Sportler der sich auf eine Saison vorbereitet hat nervt kann ich verstehen. Auf die 13 STunden, dsa war vielleicht übertrieben aber im Endeffekt reicht um so eine Aussage zu treffen ein paar Minuten zumal ich bei dem Herrn Kerschensteiner definitv erst einmal Nein gesagt hätte. Er möchte nur eine klare Information.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juni 2006)

@kaschmir:
doof, aber da fällt mir ein weiteres sprichwort ein: du kannst das fell des bären erst verkaufen, wenn du den bären hast....

verstehst du? sicher ist das für ihn eine ärgerliche situation, aber bodo hat ja bereits gründe genannt, warum sich die lieferung verzögert. und ich habe nicht den eindruck, das man sich seitens fusion ein loch in den bootsrumpf sägen will. was die aussagen betrifft die telefonisch oder üer mail gemacht wurden, kann ich nichts sagen, da mir deren inhalt nicht bekannt ist. aber letztlich ist die situation, so ärgerlich sie auch sein mag, durch "gemecker" im forum nicht zu ändern..


----------



## Kerschi (14. Juni 2006)

@ Bodo und Herr Hügel:

RICHTIGSTELLUNG:  JA, ich habe da was falsches - eine Halbwahrheit gestern geschrieben... aber ich konnte nichts dafür, ERKLÄRUNG:

Herr Hügel hat mir halt dann vermutlich um 17:23 Uhr eine Antwort per Mail geschrieben... aber nicht auf meine bei Fusion registrierte eigene Mailadresse sondern an die Mailadresse die ich in meiner Teilzeitarbeitsstelle nutze. Ich mach Ihm darüber keinen Vorwurf - wir haben über diese Arbeitsmailadresse schon öfter kommuniziert... ABER: ICH HAB SEIT MONTAG MITTAG URLAUB !!

Ich hab also die Mail bis jetzt noch nicht gelesen und komme nicht ran - ich lese die Mail dann am 19. Juni wenn ich wieder in der Arbeit bin.


Ich nehme meine Aussage oben zurück - Sie brauchten für die Antwort KEINE 13 Stunden!!!  ... aber über 6 Stunden ist auch noch lang...


@all:
Die Aussage "JA" oder "NEIN" war für mich wichtig, weil ich mir am Urlaubsort in zwei Bikeparks ein Leihbike reservieren wollte um nicht wirklich WANDERN zu müssen, ich hoffe das ist aufgrund der geschilderten Tatsachen für alle nachzuvollziehen - bei mir geht es um den dritten Bikeurlaub... vermutlich OHNE das im Februar versprochene Bike. Deshalb und aufgrund des mega geilen Wetters derzeit ist mein Geduldsfaden im Moment wieder mal zum zerreissen dünn. Aber morgen Nacht fahr ich erst mal in Urlaub und dann bauen wir diesen Geduldsfaden wieder ein bisschen auf 


@ oldrizzo und Kaschmirkönig:
Nein, müsste nicht übers Forum ausgetragen werden und ich entschuldige mich wenn Ihr Euch damit belästigt fühlt aber anders erfährt man ja gar nix... von allein (unaufgefordert) bekommt man Null Info, der Vergleich Telefonat mit Ananas usw. ist keine Halbwahrheit! Es muss einem erst der Kragen platzen ehe was "durchsickert".
Ums Geld gehts mir nicht primär - mir wurde das Bike mehrmals für Februar versprochen - ich hab nix gegen 4 Wochen Lieferverzögerung aufgrund einer Panne, wenn die Kommunikation stimmt dann sind 6 oder 8 Wochen auch OK... aber das hier tut weh, man freut sich 8, 9 mal auf sein Bike und es kommt einfach nicht und man weis nix warums nicht kommt - bei mir zumindest 

Ich hoffe das es sich jetzt nur noch um Tage handelt, da wäre ein Abspringen auch nicht mehr sinnvoll - zumal ich wirklich sehr sehr gespannt auf dieses Bike bin. Ich war ja schon mal Besitzer eines Terminator-Prototyps...


Übrigends - die letzte "Verzögerungsinfo" auf meine Anfrage war, das Magura einen Bremsadapter nicht liefern kann. Ein Telefonat mit einem Bekannten bei Magura und 5 Minuten später war das Problem gelöst. Ich habe Herrn Hügel gebeten, ja angefleht das Bike OHNE den fehlenden Adapter zu versenden.
Naja, die Antwort liegt jetzt auf irgend nem Server in der Arbeit und die Sachen von Magure erhalte ich am Donnerstag....


----------



## Kerschi (19. Juni 2006)

So, bin wieder zurück vom Bikeurlaub OHNE TERMINATOR ... hätt mich auch gewundert wenn Fusion es geschafft hätte...
Zur Not hätte mir der Bodo Probst das Bike sogar mit nach Saalbach nehmen können - er war nämlich dort...

Was gibts neues?

In Leogang kostet ein DH-Bike PRO TAG 60 Euro und am Freitag musste ich einen derben Niederschlag erleben.

Ich war im Bikepark Leogang gerade auf dem Weg zum Lift - da sehe ich ein Fusion Terminator.... 
Ich war natürlich gleich ein wenig baff weil sich somit die Behauptung von mir weiter oben in diesem Thread, das Fusion bereits Räder ausliefert ohne das alle eigenen Teamrider ihre Räder haben korrekt ist.
Was mir der Besitzer aber dann ins Gesicht sagte haute mich um - ich war sprachlos, hab gekocht und nicht mal mehr in der Lage zu fragen ob ich mal Probesitzen oder ne Proberunde fahren darf.

Der Typ sagte, er hätte das Bike vor ca. 5 Wochen bei seinem Händler (Downhill, Nürnberg) bestellt und vor ein paar Tagen bekommen. Da der Händler gute Beziehungen zu Fusion hat wurde der Rahmen einer Containerlieferung in die USA entnommen.

So, ich war höchst erfreut als ich Mitte Januar die Zusage fürs Sponsoring bekommen hab und Ihr hattet meine Bikebestellung Ende Januar / Anfang Februar schriftlich vorliegen. Ich will mich in der Öffentlichkeit für Euch präsentieren, Rennen fahren, Zeit + Geld investieren, meine Gesundheit riskieren und hab das Bike nach 8 oder 9 vergeblichen Lieferterminen noch immer nicht, weis nichts und muss jetzt mit eigenen Augen ansehen wie andere Leute, die Anfang Mai das Bike bestellten damit vor meiner Nase rumfahren während ich mir ein Bike für viel Geld leihen muss.

Wisst Ihr eigendlich wie SCHEI$$E diese Situation für mich ist ?????? 
In Amerika könnt man eine Firma für diese nervliche Belastung wohl schon verklagen...

Ich denke, jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen eine ausführliche und nachvollziebare Stellungnahme zu fordern, FUSION - IHR SEID AN DER REIHE !!



PS: Die Teile für die Bremse habe ich wie ausgemacht am Donnerstag in Saalbach von Magura (mit einem Schmunzeln zum Thema Fusion)  überreicht bekommen - jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das Bike !!

PS2: Wenn es irgendwelche Probleme mit der Teamlackierung gibt dann schickt mir ein normales schwarzes Bike - die solls ja schon Containerweise geben!


----------



## rfgs (19. Juni 2006)

servus kerschi,

tja wie soll ich anfangen?wenn du die zeit und die kohlen über hast, klapper halt mal ein paar hersteller/import. im bayrischen raum ab!falls schon geld an fusion geflossen ist wirds a bissal komplizierter aber auch lösbar.ich hoffe du hast in dem ganzen hickhack schön brav schriftlich auf papier (ohne emotionen)abmahnungen bzgl der zugesagten lieferfristen(abgesprochen mit deinem händler oder über deinen händler)an fusion übermittellt.falls das nicht geschehen ist solltest du das sofort in angriff nehmen!wie gesagt ohne emotionen,so hart es auch ist!besorg dir,vielleicht schaffst dus auch ohne hilfe,eine buchausgabe bundesdeutscher gesetze oder einen kumpl der knallhart sachlich schreiben kann.

nachdem ich äusserst unangenehme erfahrungen mit zwei dt. herstellern gemacht habe,gingen mir so heftig die lichter auf.dh:es geht nur um ein beschissenes geschäft...!das problem ist,dass bei den konsumenten(bei denen es immer mehr oder weniger um emotionen geht)deren bezahltes produkt irgendwelche mägel aufweist,die emotionen im spiel sind.darüber vergessen einige das stinknormale geschäftsgebaren,auch so mancher händler.

hört sich blöd an,kerschi,aber ich lerne aus deinem problem.

viel glück weiterhin


----------



## Bodo Probst (19. Juni 2006)

Kerschi schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin wieder zurück vom Bikeurlaub OHNE TERMINATOR ... hätt mich auch gewundert wenn Fusion es geschafft hätte...
> Zur Not hätte mir der Bodo Probst das Bike sogar mit nach Saalbach nehmen können - er war nämlich dort...
> 
> Was gibts neues?
> ...





Hallo Herr Kerschensteiner, das Bike, das an Downhill Nürnberg geliefert wurde, ist vor über einem Jahr bestellt worden. Der Händler wollte sich das Bike in der letzten Saison in den Laden stellen. Da der Terminator in der letzten Saison nur fürs Team produziert wurde, sind die Bestellungen mit in dieses Jahr übernommen worden. D.h. der Händler hat sein Bike NUR aus diesem Grund vor Ihnen bekommen. An wen er das Bike dann veräussert, liegt nicht in unseren Händen. Was die Geschichte mit dem Container in die USA zu bedeuten hat, ist für uns nicht nachvollziehbar. Wir exportieren nicht in die USA (siehe vertriebsadressen auf der fusion homepage).

mfg

fusion team


----------



## Kettenbeißer (20. Juni 2006)

Naja dann besteht ja zumindest die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Kerschi sein Bike im März 2007 hat.


----------



## Kerschi (21. Juni 2006)

Ja, zum Snow-DH am Hochfelln, gell !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfredn3 (22. Juni 2006)

ein paar bilder des terminator, so als vorgeschmack:

http://tabla.mtb.si/gallery/Fusion-Terminator

aus einem slowenischen forum.


----------



## Kerschi (22. Juni 2006)

Danke Manfred, aber ich habs ja in Leogang letzten Freitag schon live und ich Farbe gesehen....

Schad das meins no immer nicth da is... aber ich warte täglich auf eine Nachricht vom Herrn Hügel und hoffe es gibt inzwischen auch genügend Schaltaugen...


----------



## Kettenbeißer (23. Juni 2006)

Das ist aber ein anderes wie das aus Leogang.....


----------



## Echo (24. Juni 2006)

Scheint ein Custom zu sein...warum hat der das schon? Wiedermal das bereits typische Fusionsyndrom? Erst werden die Kunden bedient und wenn dann noch kurz Zeit bleibt vor Feierabend, dann kann man noch was am Team-Bike machen??!! Aber da sie alle so beschäftigt sind, gibts nicht viele Tage pro Monat, wo doch noch am Team-Zeug gebastelt wird. Und jetzt kommen eh die ganzen Sommerferien, da braucht ihr Euch gar keine Hoffnungen machen, da hat sowieso niemand Zeit für Eure Bikes...Oder sogar sowas wie Kleidung verschicken. Das macht dann der Azubi nach den Ferien...


----------



## Kerschi (27. Juni 2006)

Also nachdem ich vor ein paar Tagen dachte, der Worst-Case ist erreicht + überwunden und ich erhalte mein Bike tagtäglich kam heute ne Infomail mit für mich katastrophalem Inhalt. Schuld ist mal wieder wer anders aber es ist trotzdem schlimm - zumal jetzt vermutlich schon mehr Kundenbikes als Teambikes herumfahren.

Herr Hügel bat mich über den Inhalt zu schweigen und den Gefallen mach ich Ihm ausnahmsweise.


Nachdem andere Firmen so Slogans wie "Love the Ride" oder "radical amusement" haben halte ich aktuell - und das ist meine persöhnliche Meinung - für Fusion folgenden Slogan für gerechtfertigt:

Fusion - Schlimmer gehts immer ! 


Viele sehr enttäuschte Grüße aus dem bärenlosen Bayern - Rittershausen ade!


----------



## rfgs (27. Juni 2006)

oder noch einer zum besten:

kerschi bist a armer hund!

                           denn so manche firma treibt es kunterbunt!


nix für ungut,die herrschaften,musste sein

kerschi schreib da mal ein humoristisch einwandfreies gschdanzl von der seele.


demokratie ist auslegungssache

grüsse


----------



## Kettenbeißer (6. Juli 2006)

Und wer hat denn jetzt schon alles sein Terminator?


----------



## bruchpilot1 (18. Juli 2006)

Ich und meine beiden Brüder fahrens schon!


----------



## Beach90 (18. Juli 2006)

Auf meine Teamkleidung warte ich auch bis heute noch ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echo (18. Juli 2006)

Ich habe sie eben bekommen, die Bekleidung! Geile Teile, die FR-Trikots!

Das Terminator würde ich auch gerne mal fahren. Ich hab ein Coiler und bin heute ein Stinky gefahren...das sind ja Welten! Hat jemand ein Terminator zuviel und will ihn dringend loshaben?


----------



## Kettenbeißer (20. Juli 2006)

bruchpilot1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich und meine beiden Brüder fahrens schon!



Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. Der Kerschi sollte diese Woche sein Bike bekommen. Montag/Dienstag fahrma mal wieder nach Hinterglemm. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass es morgen noch kommt, aber was soll man schon anderes erwarten. Ist echt ein Trauerspiel in 150 Akten.


----------



## Kerschi (21. Juli 2006)

Stellt Euch vor, es gibt Bikehersteller, da bestellt man im Juni ein Bike, bekommt einen Liefertermin genannt der haargenau auf den Tag stimmt, schraubt alles professionell zusammen und fährt 4 Wochen nach der Bestellung schon damit rum während man bei anderen Firmen 6 Monate wartet, Liefertermine und Versprechen in zweistelliger Anzahl vergehen ohne ein freiwilliges Wort der Rechtfertigung, ausgelieferte Bikes anderer Teamkollegen schon wieder aufgrund mangeldem, stümperhaftem Zusammenbaus (meine Info, O-Ton) defekt sind usw.



Ich hör schon die Frage nach einer Partliste - hier bitte:

Rahmen: N..... BMXTB 
Gabel: MZ Z1 Sport
Kurbel, Vorbau, Lenker: RF Diabolus
Sattelstütze: RF Evolve
Innenlager: RF X-Type
Bremse: Louise FR 210/180 mit roten Stahlflexleitungen
Kefü: Truvativ Boxguide
Schaltung: SRAM X0 + X9 Trigger
Laufräder: DT Swiss FR 2350
Reifen: Tioga Factory DH 2.3
Griffe: RF Lock on
Steuersatz: Chris King Steelset
Pedale: DMR V8
Sattel: Fizik

Preis: Sehr sehr teuer für ein Hardtail!!


----------



## Kerschi (21. Juli 2006)

Zusatz: Das Bike gehört leider nicht mir sondern meinem Kumpl. Ich war aber maßgeblich daran beteiligt und wollte nicht das Ihm gleiches wiederfährt...


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Juli 2006)

sehr hübsch die nicolette... gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. und nach preisen fragt man ja sowieso nicht....


----------



## pisskopp (21. Juli 2006)

Ja dann macht euch mal vom Acker:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=137


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenbeißer (21. Juli 2006)

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten ist das Rad heute natürlich nicht gekommen. Ich glaub schön langsam Fusion macht das absichtlich weil sich wohl der Kerschi hier zu Recht am Meisten beschwert. Is echt der Hammer. Sowas hab ich noch net erlebt....

So eine Verarsche gibts kein zweites Mal.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (25. Juli 2006)

ich hätte langsam die nase voll und würde den vertrag rückgängig machen, wenn sie ihn schon jetzt so schikanieren was soll erst passieren wenn mal ein garantiefall auftritt.


----------



## gigi (25. Juli 2006)

man hört von kerschi gar nichts mehr


----------



## KaschmirKönig (26. Juli 2006)

ein fall für akte x?


----------



## Mr.Radical (28. Juli 2006)

EDIT: Wie löscht man den Beitrag?


----------



## gebirgsradler (28. Juli 2006)

Eins kapier ich hier nicht: 

Fusion hat offenbar Probleme mit der Entwicklung des Terminators. 

Darum liefert es ja auch nicht aus. 

Ein Autohersteller liefert auch keine unausgereiften Autos aus.

Also was soll das ewige Geschimpfe...


----------



## Bodo Probst (28. Juli 2006)

Kerschi schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von IBC gelöscht





Hallo Kerschi und alle Besucher dieses Threads, um den Vermutungen und Annahmen bezüglich der Probleme des Terminators nicht noch mehr "Spielraum" zu geben, beziehen wir hierzu Stellung.

Richtig ist, dass unsere Lieferprobleme aus unserer Zusammenarbeit mit einem Produktionsbetrieb nahe Darmstadts resultieren. Das tut uns weh, kostet uns nicht nur Kunden und Image, sondern auch Umsatz. Falsch ist, das wir Problem mit der Entwicklung des Terminators haben.

Bodo Probst hat wegen der langen Vorlaufzeit die Entwicklung am Modell fortgesetzt und den nächsten Modellschritt - der eigentlich erst für 07 geplant war - gleich einfliessen lassen. Daher z. B. auch die optisch unterschiedlichen Kettenstreben.

Das Problem mit der Achse des Umlenkhebels war ein Versehen. Hier wurde anstatt der aus hochfesten Stahl bestehenden Achse, das identische Bauteil von Floyd SL und Raid SL verbaut. Dieses besteht "nur" aus V2A Rohr. Diese Teile werden von fusion ausgetauscht!

Was die Zusammenarbeit mit Kerschi als a-teamfahrer betrifft, ziehen wir hiermit einen Schlusstrich. Sowohl Kerschi als auch wir stellen uns unter einer Zusammenarbeit etwas anderes vor. Deshalb trennen wir uns von ihm als a-teamfahrer und werden keinen terminator ausliefern.

Wir sind uns bewusst, dass die auf unseren Rahmenlieferanten zurückzuführenden Lieferschwierigkeiten für viel Unmut gesorgt haben und das es unsererseits evtl. auch nur unzureichende Informationen gab - dazu stehen wir und entschuldigen uns dafür in aller Form. Wir hätten das auch lieber anders gehabt. Dennoch ergibt die Summe der öffentlichen und nicht öffentlichen Äusserungen von Kerschi für uns keine Basis für eine Zusammenarbeit. 

Viele Grüsse
fusion-team


----------



## gigi (28. Juli 2006)

ich kenn weder den kerschi noch sonst jemanden von fusion, aber ich fand den thread einen der besten im forum. und nach alldem was da geschrieben wurde bin ich der meinung das der kerschi es nicht nötig hat sich so veräppeln zu lassen. von einem bekannten der sich auch um das a-team beworben hat habe ich schon im märz erfahren das das ganze sponsoring sehr teuer ist, und es sich ein hobbyracer fast nicht leisten kann. wenn dann doch jemand das sponsoring annimmt und dann noch ein halbes jahr auf das teil warten muss, finde ich als aussenstehender sehr komisch.

Fusion Bikes haben für mich immer eine art besondere bikes dargestellt und ich fand die marke immer hammergeil, als ich dann bei guido`s x-mas jam das erste mal fusions in leibhaftigkeit sah, war ich ganz und weg.
nach dieser aktion ist das ansehen der marke bei mir und bestimmt auch bei anderen gesunken. bei mir sogar weit nach unte, um nicht zu sagen ganz nach unten.

die stellt meine pers. meinung dar , und bevor jetzt einige meinen dies hat ein kleiner teeny geschrieben, das stimmt nicht.


----------



## bruchpilot1 (29. Juli 2006)

Wieso sollte es sich ein Hobbyracer nicht leisten können?

Um diesen Preis hätte ich kein gleichwertiges Bike bekommen!
Zumindest kein nicht gesponsortes!

Weißt du überhaupt wieviel das Paket gekostet hätte?


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juli 2006)

sehe ich auch so...

das angebot bezog sich auf ein co-sponsoring; ca. 30% des kaufpreises konnte so gespart werden. eine ganze menge holz würde ich sagen. also kann ich deine argumentation nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 

was den thread als solchen betrifft: ja, er war eine zeitlang interessant. der fehler seitens fusion war, sich nicht die zeit genommen zu haben, um für aufklärung zu sorgen. dafür hat man sich ja jetzt entschuldigt und ich finde, dass kann man so stehen lassen. was hier aber einige an statements abgegeben haben, war echt das allerletzte. ich habe es schon einmal hier im thread vermerkt: ich konnte und kann kerschi verstehen, denn wen würde es nicht in den wahnsinn treiben, nicht zu wissen, wann endlich das bestellte bike kommt. aber an kerschis stelle, hätte ich das nicht in einem öffentlichen forum ausgetragen. 

auf dieses pferd sind dann einige aufgesprungen und was man da lesen mußte entsprach teilweise einfach nicht der wahrheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (29. Juli 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> sehe ich auch so...
> 
> das angebot bezog sich auf ein co-sponsoring; ca. 30% des kaufpreises konnte so gespart werden. eine ganze menge holz würde ich sagen. also kann ich deine argumentation nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
> 
> ...




Ich stimme dir absolut zu. Auf mich wirkt das Forum hier manchmal wie ein Blitzableiter für psychische Probleme. 

Johnny


----------



## KaschmirKönig (29. Juli 2006)

ja, vorher 50% aufschlagen und dann 30% abziehen


----------



## elendil (30. Juli 2006)

Ich finde Kerschis Reaktionen absolut nachvollziehbar. Das Verhalten von Fusion war und ist einfach nicht in Ordnung: wenn weder im direkten Kontakt noch hier öffentlich Gründe für die Verzögerungen genannt werden, die plausibel sind und nicht aus der Luft gegriffen (wenn angeblich nur ein Adapter fehlt, warum wird das Bike dann nicht ausgeliefert? Es existierte noch gar nicht! Wer erzählt dann wem Halbwahrheiten?). Verzögerungen und Probleme kann es immer geben. Dann sollte sich Fusion aber OHNE Nachfrage sofort an seine Kunden, allen voran die A-Teamer, wenden und die Situation klären. Genau so idiotisch ist es, was-weiß-ich wie oft einen Liefertermin zu VERSPRECHEN, wenn er nicht sicher eingehalten werden kann. Man muss doch ehrlich mit seinen Kunden umgehen, oder hat Fusion die Prozesse so schlecht im Griff? Das wäre ein Armutszeugnis. Selbst jetzt nach diesem ganzen Hin und Her gab es keine wirkliche Stellungsnahme zu dieser Geschichte, wahrscheinlich weil einige Dinge einfach nicht plausibel erklärt werden können (Jan U. schweigt ja auch lieber...).


----------



## N-Rico (30. Juli 2006)

Ja, also ich meine auch das Kritik erlaubt sein muss. Besonders wenn ein Kunde (und alle Threadleser) immer wieder belogen wird , von Halbwahrheiten oder Unwahrheiten zu sprechen ist Verniedlichung.

Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist das der Kerschi da so lange mitgespielt hat, ist nur mit Liebe zum dem geilen Bike zu erklären.

Man ist hier in der Servicewüste Deutschland diesbezüglich halt auch einiges gewöhnt. Ich war mal ein Jahr in den USA, da wäre sowas einfach undenkbar. Da würde sich ein Unternehmen zerreißen um dem Kunden wenigstens vorläufig einen Ersatz unter den Hintern zu klemmen.

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Juli 2006)

Hey Kerschi, haben uns gestern in Mais getroffen! Was fuer ein geiler Fred - "LOVE THE RIDE!"


----------



## Kerschi (31. Juli 2006)

@ Fusion, Herr Hügel: Sie haben ne Mail!

@ Jonnybiker: Mail mir Deine Telefonnummer per PN und ich erzähle Dir die ganze Geschichte. Ich glaube das Dir die Einsicht in dieses Thema fehlt um Urteilen zu können warum und wieso ich so reagiere denn psychische Probleme hab ich sicher nicht - ich will einfach nur biken.


@ Insane: Deine Signatur is gut - genau das hab ich dieses Wochenende reichlichst gemacht, sitz nun mit schweren Beinen vorm PC, bin hundemüde und hau mich in die Kiste. Man sieht sich in Ogau oder BMais denn: I love the ride, too!



Aber wer mich kennt weis, das da noch ein ausführliches Statement von mir kommt... in ein paar Tagen wenn ein paar Dinge unöffentlich geklärt sind. 
Und dann gibts Fakten Fakten Fakten!!

Es bleibt spannend....


----------



## gebirgsradler (31. Juli 2006)

bruchpilot1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte es sich ein Hobbyracer nicht leisten können?
> 
> Um diesen Preis hätte ich kein gleichwertiges Bike bekommen!
> Zumindest kein nicht gesponsortes!
> ...


Hallo Nagls !

Ihr habts doch schon euer Terminator oder?

Stellts doch einmal ein Büdl herein, damit wir das Terminator bewundern können. !


----------



## bruchpilot1 (31. Juli 2006)

Bitteschön


----------



## Echo (31. Juli 2006)

Hey

wie ist das terminator eigentlich im vergleich zum whipi? für etwas dh und park...ich hab nen coiler und brauch bald was 'besseres'. niht für bergauf! keine touren, nur park und das eine oder andere freeriderennen und kleinere downhills.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bruchpilot1 (31. Juli 2006)

Bin noch nie ein Whiplash gefahren, deswegen kann ich da nix sagen.
Das Terminator is schon ein geiles Radl und funktioniert tuts auch sehr gut!
Whiplash wird aber sicher ähnlich funktionieren, nur mit ein bisserl weniger Fedeweg,andere Geo,...


----------



## mini05 (31. Juli 2006)

Wen ihr mich fragt hat Fusion ganz dicke Probleme die über das Offensichtliche hinausreichen. Mein Eindruck:
Fusion hängt finanziell durch, kann evtl Lieferanten nicht zahlen.  Zunächst gab es keine Lieferung durch den Subunternehmer der die Rahmen schweisst. Dadurch konnte nix verkauft werden. Dann treffen die Rahmen ein, werden montiert und lackiert und -


verkauft.

 Die Firma benötigt Geld und holt sich das dort, wo es am meisten gibt. Bei den voll zahlenden Kunden. Da bleibt für gesponserte Bikes nix mehr übrig. Ähnliche Situation bei der Teambekleidung.


----------



## Johnnybike (31. Juli 2006)

Kerschi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jonnybiker: Mail mir Deine Telefonnummer per PN und ich erzähle Dir die ganze Geschichte. Ich glaube das Dir die Einsicht in dieses Thema fehlt um Urteilen zu können warum und wieso ich so reagiere denn psychische Probleme hab ich sicher nicht - ich will einfach nur biken.




Ich schrieb ja nicht, dass du psychische Probleme hast, sondern dass die Kommentare hier manchmal so auf mich wirken. Was mich stört sind Aussagen, welche jeglichen Grundlagen entbehren wie z.B. der Beitrag vor dem. Was soll das? So was kann man doch unmöglich als Aussenstehender durchschauen. Bei dir ist das ein Spezialfall, das gebe ich ja zu, aber wieso schreibst du dann Kommentare wenn sie sowieso nur die verstehen die da mit drin hängen? Übrigens danke für's Erklärungsangebot, aber ich warte liebe auf deinen "Enthüllungsbericht". In dem Sinn: Biken und alle Sorgen vergessen. 

Johnny


----------



## KaschmirKönig (31. Juli 2006)

ich habe den eindruck die mountain-bike magazin forums community bläst hier zum sturm auf fusion ^^


----------



## Diaz (31. Juli 2006)

boah die spekulationen schiessen ja jetzt wieder ins kraut.
so eine forumsarbeit von der firma ist zwar ne gute werbung aber manchmal würds mich nicht wundern wenn bodo damit aufhören würde.
jetzt wissen alle was anderes von fusion....wahrscheinlich kommt als nächstes dass es bodo gar nicht gibt sondern dass es der künstlername eines chinesischen hinterhofschweissers ist und gabi sein trommelnder galerenpeitscher.....
wartet doch mal ab wenn die bei der eurobike wieder die hammer bikes präsentieren sind sie wieder die besten.....ist doch immer das gleiche: wenn´s mal bei einer firma nicht so läuft hauen alle mal feste drauf-da fühlt man sich doch gleich viel besser-da kann man wenigstens nicht vergessen dass man in einem deutschen forum ist.


----------



## hankpank (1. August 2006)

Diaz schrieb:
			
		

> ...da kann man wenigstens nicht vergessen dass man in einem deutschen forum ist.



jawoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öcsi (2. August 2006)

Interessanter Thread in vielerlei Hinsicht. Ich wäre auch nicht überrascht, wenn fusion das hier einstellen würde. Die ganze Sache ist in ihrer negativen Wirkung durch die Öffentlichkeit und EMotionalität hier mehrfach potenziert worden. Dass man die Bikes nicht liefern kann und die direkt Betroffenen stinksauer sind ist schlimm genug, abgesehen vom Umsatzverlust. Aber das was dann daraus gemacht wurde und in der wilden Spekulation über Kapitalknappheit von Fusion gipfelt ist echt katastrophal.
Über die Angelegenheit selbst kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich die Fakten nicht kenne (das was hier veröffentlich wurde kann nur ein kleiner Teil sein). Aber ich kann euch sagen, dass ähnliches auch anderswo so läuft. Ich bin selber Vertriebsleiter Europa (andere Branche) in einem amerikanischen Unternehmen. Wir haben unsere Fertigung im April umgestellt, das sollte in ca. 2 Wochen getan sein, so die Versprechung unseres neuen Partners.  Wie das oft so ist, wenn eins schief geht, geht alles schief. Mittlerweile haben wir Kunden, die seit 4 Monaten auf Ware warten. Und es handelt sich hier nicht um Freizeitgeräte, sondern um Investitionsgüter die einen Umsatzausfall bei unseren Kunden verursachen. Und das in Größenordnungen, die deutlich über dem liegen dürften was sich bei Fusion abspielt. Haben wir perfekt kommuniziert und die Kunden glücklich gehalten? Keineswegs. Ständig neue Informationen bzw Vertröstungen unseres Partners, fehlende Abstimmung innerhalb des eigenen Unternehmens, extrem vorsichtiges Verhalten der Geschäftsleitung (Wall Street soll ja nix mitkriegen) haben dazu geführt, dass unsere Aussagen nach einiger Zeit nur noch mit müdem Lächeln entgegengenommen wurden. Wie im richtigen Leben halt.

Fazit: Es ist offensichtlich vieles schlecht gelaufen in dem Fall. Aber wer (ver)urteilen will, sollte zumindest alle Fakten kennen und sich sicher sein, dass er es in vergleichbarer Situation besser, dh richtig, gemacht hätte.

Für Fusion bleibt zu hoffen, dass sie die Probleme in den Griff kriegen und wieder alles in ruhiges Fahrwasser kommt. Wäre schade, wenn ein Unternehmen mit so tollen Produkten denn Bach runter ginge.

Öcsi


----------



## mini05 (2. August 2006)

Hallo, bleibt mal unten vom Baum. "Wilde Spekulationen" kann man das ja nicht nennen was ich in einem einzigen Beitrag unter dem Motto "Mein persönlicher Eindruck" geschrieben habe. Fusion kann ja auch jederzeit Stellung nehmen. Immerhin befinden wir uns hier im Herstellerforum.

Was der Kerschi geschrieben hat ist echt der Hammer und ich verstehe nicht, warum da kein Agreement getroffen wurde wie man die Sache geräuschloser abwickelt. 
Ich habe eine eigene Firma und könnte mir so ein Desaster nicht erlauben, auch nicht eins wie es öcsi beschrieben hat. Kunden werden bei uns bedient oder sie sind weg. Und das in einer Branche wo ich extrem von äußeren Bedingungen wie Wetter usw. abhängig bin. Aber vielleicht benötigt Fusion in der Sache einen Berater, da stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung, im Winter habe ich Zeit.


----------



## pisskopp (3. August 2006)

@mini05  Ein Berater mit so einer heissen Badehose???   

Muss jetzt auch mein Senf los werden:

Wenn ich Fusion Währe hätte ich hier ganz einfach den "Vertrag" gekündigt.
Wir kennen bisher ja "nur" die eine Seite der "Wahrheit". Als "Berater" sollte man aber wissen auch hinter die Kulissen zu schauen.

Fusion: Hat am Tag sagen wir 200 Kundenkontakte(Annahme), davon ca. 2-5 Reklamationen (Annahme).. Diese Bedürfen Zeit und Auffwand.
Klassischer Weg: Anrufen, Fax, E-Mail......

Jetzt gibt es noch ein Forum, welches gedacht ist Fragen - Technische Lösungen. moderiert anbieten zu können.
Nun wird dieses Forum natürlich dazu verwendet Persönliche Probleme hineinzustellen, es ist ja so schön einfach...

Jetzt lieber Berater:  Hast Du ein Forum und bekommst 100 persönliche Kontakte, 30 Themen (mit ständig den selben Fragen, wie z.B. was wiegt mein Rahmen... Wie gross ist die Unterhose von BODO)..  Musst quasi non-stop online bleiben um den Rotz zu lese und zu Beantworten...
Dazu noch "Kunden" welche unbedingt zum Team gehören wollen (Leistungsnachweis?Bilder ?)... jeder möchte der erste sein.
Wenn mal was nicht klappt (Die Gründe kennen wir noch immer nicht)  wird gleich 100 % in typisch deutscher Manie gleich pauschaliert, über den Hersteller hergezogen... und zwar in einer Art und Weise, der jeglicher Kultur fehlt!
Wenn der Typ, sich so verhält (Wir kennen noch immer nur seine Version) und hier Unwarheiten erzählt (Amerika Export..)..

Was machst Du?
Du beginnst dich zu rechtfertigen? (Keine Chance, das ist wie mit kleinen Kindern, das hört nicht auf)

Nein Du schweigst, denn irgendwann ist Ruhe , und konzentrierst Dich auf das Wesentliche....

In meinen Augen Hat Fusion nur ein Fehler gemacht, nähmlich dieses Forum eröffnet, denn all das was hier läuft ist fernab eines geregelten Prozesses (Ich mit eingeschlossen, ich hätte meine Probleme zum Händler tragen müssen und der auf einem ordentlichen Weg zu Fusion)

Daher DANKE lieber Bodo, für euer Forum,  denn dies ist nicht selbstverständlich.....

Was wiegt jetzt mein linkes aüsseres Ritzel?

PISSKOPP !


----------



## mini05 (3. August 2006)

@ pisskopp
Bin 2005 trotz (oder gerade wegen) der heißen Badehose Triathlon Stadtmeister geworden.

So ähnlich wie du es schreibst meine ich es schon auch. Warum lässt Fusion sich auf so eine Diskussion ein?. Andererseits würde es mir nie einfallen, Leistungen eines Vertrages in einem Forum einzhufordern wie kerschi das getan hat. Da gibt es sicher bessere Wege.

Allerdings kann ein Vertrag auch nicht so einfach einseitig gekündigt werden  (Pacta sunt servanda, Verträge sind einzuhalten) so wie du das vorschlägst.


----------



## N-Rico (3. August 2006)

Alos ich möchte hier mal ein Satz über die "typisch Deutsch" etc Kommentare loswerden: Nirgendwo auf der Welt lassen sich *Kunden* so viele Unverschämtheiten gefallen wie in Deutschland. Nicht nur im Bikebereich, in allen Bereichen, ich erlebe sowas immer wieder. Für viele Unternehmer ist der Kunde doch nur ein Gelddepp der gefälligst froh sein soll das er was kaufen darf.

Wie gesagt ich hab ne Zeit in den USA gelebt da wären so Dinge wie sie hier im Forum geschildert werden undenkbar. Und wenn es einem Unternehmen doch passieren wäre, wäre ein amerikanischer Kerschi schon längst längst vor Gericht gezogen (vorrausgesetzt es ist halbwegs wahr was er hier reingeschrieben hat).

Also es ist nicht typisch Deutsch sich zu beschweren, sonder es ist typisch Deutsch sich zuerst ein halbes Jahr lang verarschen zu lassen, und sich wie ein hilfloser Trottel alles gefallen zu lassen ohne dagegen vorzugehen.

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## pisskopp (3. August 2006)

Aha...  Um jetzt nicht abzuweichen..
Ich habe eine Amerikanische Gabel und wurde Verarscht durch falsch angegebenen Federweg:::  Kommentar der Amis... Keiner
Dummes Lächeln hat noch lange nix mit Kundenfreundlichkeit zu tun..
Es ist nicht Typisch Deutsch sich zu beschweren, aber typisch Deutsch gleich hässlich zu werden !!! 

Richtig ist, das D-Land eine Servicewüste ist. Richtig ist auch, das der Deutsche Kunde Für kein Geld alles haben möchte und dann noch versucht von der Versicherung das Geld zu erhaschen...
Was war zuerst das Huhn oder das Ei ? Ein Ätzender Kunde oder ein beschissener Lieferant. Egal fassen wir uns selber an die Nase

Zum Thema:  Wenn dem Kerschi tatsächlich so geschehen ist, wie  beschrieben(wir kennen noch immer nicht beide Seiten) sollten wir hier nicht polarisieren, wohin das führt sehen wir gerade im nahen Osten, sondern drüber hirnen ob wir hier besser reagieren würden.
Geht mal zurück durch den Fred und lest ihn, da paukt dann schon (Fusion hat gesagt, dass der Termin unbestimmt verschoben werden muss) mit Sprüchen herum(Interessant ist das viele Ich und mein in dem Text). Darauf entschuldigt sich Bodo und zeigt Verständnis. Es folgen Heftige Beschwerden usw. (Was erwartet der Kerl?, dass jemand kommt und die Füsse küsst???)

Lest euch alles von Anfang an durch...  Wie würdet ihr reagieren??


----------



## mini05 (3. August 2006)

Reagieren ist ja das Stichwort. Während in anderen Firmen agiert wird hat Fusion nur reagiert, sich also das Heft des Handelns aus der Hand nehmen lassen. Das Ende vom Lied: Die Situation ist total eskaliert, es entsteht ein öffentliches  Rumgezerre von dem niemand was hat. Professionelles Krisenmangement sieht anderst aus.

Es gibt Firmen in denen heute "proaktiv" vorgegangen wird, das heisst dem Schema Aktion > Reaktion wird ein weiterer Schritt vorangestellt, nämlich die strategische Planung für den Fall der Fälle: "Was passiert wenn ...?"

Dies hat Fusion offensichtlich versäumt und muss nun eine Suppe auslöffeln die wahrscheinlich Andere ihnen eingebrockt haben (Zulieferer, Subunternehmer). Der Rest der Diskussion ist nur noch ein Wurmfortsatz der vorangegangenen Geschehnissen.


----------



## pisskopp (3. August 2006)

@Mini05
Da ich meinen Fetisch zu Strampel-Badeanzügen nicht verheimlichen möchte schlage ich vor:
Wir mappen die Prozesse bei Fusion, erarbeiten die "Verbesserungswürdigen" Stellen "Sollprozess"  Setzen diesen mit den Fusionären um und Kerschi hat in1 Woche sein Farrad, inSeiner Farbe, zum versprochenen Zeitpunk, in erwarteter Qualität`?
Paralell dazu ziehen wir ein Unterlieferant auf, bei dem Fusion bestellen wird, da der zuverlässig und günstig ist...
Dann können wir UPS kaufen und verhökern alles direkt übers Internet.
A-Team und so ein gedönse werfen wir Raus, ist mit zu vielen Kosten verbunden.

Was Denkst Du ?


----------



## Kerschi (3. August 2006)

Im Moment möchte ich mit der versprochenen Stellungnahme noch warten, ich muss noch diverse Dinge abklären.

Zu einem Punkt gebe ich Euch mein Bikerehrenwort: Von mir stammen keine Geschichten, Unwahrheiten usw. sondern nur Tatsachen.

Wenn der Inhaber des Terminators das ich in Leogang gesehen habe zu mir sagt das er das Bike nur erhalten habe weils aus einem Container rausgenommen wurde der normal in die USA geht dann bin ich angelogen worden... oder auch der Biker wurde von seinem Shop angelogen.


@ Fusion: Ich warte immer noch auf den per Mail versprochenen Anruf!!


----------



## Kerschi (4. August 2006)

@ Pisskopp:

Wenn Du das...
"Kerschi hat in1 Woche sein Farrad, inSeiner Farbe, zum versprochenen Zeitpunk, in erwarteter Qualität"

schaffst, dann geb ich zwoa Kastn Bier + a Kilo Steaks und Würstl für a Grillgelage aus.

Mein Wort gilt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diaz (4. August 2006)

wie sagte letztes jahr ein kanadier in der gondel zu mir als er noch nicht wusste dass ich auch deutscher bin: ".....my boss is a [email protected] angry german !"
der ton macht die musik und deutschland hat es echt drauf so richtig disonant zu spielen.
gruss aus dem freistaat


----------



## pisskopp (4. August 2006)

@Kerschi..

Sch ei   sse   die Kiste Bier würd ich mir grad gönnen, denke aber ich habe schlechte Karten.
Hast Du schon mal versucht, zwei kleine Kinder die im Sandkasten streiten, zu beschwichtigen?  
Wenn Du aber mal dein Vollgefedertes Berg-Ab-Fahrrad hast, dann möchten wir hier aber auch ein paar Männermässige Bilder sehen! 

Ich würde vorschlagen @ALL  Wir spenden die 30% des Mehrpreises an Kerschi, der bestellt regulär ein Bike, dann sehen wir ja ob es ausgeliefert wird oder net...


----------



## mini05 (4. August 2006)

@ pisskopp

Wenn überhaupt mach ich nur was auf der Consulting Schiene. Wir entwickeln einen Plan um mit der Hälfte der Belegschaft den Umsatz zu verdoppeln. Dann schreiben wir eine dicke Rechnung und bevor der Laden den Bach runter geht fahren wir mit den gesposerten Bikes von Fusion am Lago rum. Hab zwar vom Bikevertrieb keine Ahnung aber zuviel Detailwissen verstellt nur den Blick fürs Wesentliche.

Wenn der Laden kaputt geht konnte das Management unsere Ideen einfach nicht umsetzen, wenns funktioniert kassieren wir noch ordentliche Tantiemen. Wenn alles klappt spendiere ich dem kerschi ein Bike und du bekommst den Strampelanzug.


----------



## pisskopp (4. August 2006)

AHA ! Typisch Berater Syndrom.
Nicht nachhaltige Umsetzung des entwickelten Konzeptes.
Oder basiert dein Konzept auf rein kurzfristigen Kennzahlen (Reduktion MA) ?
Hat Fusion eine BSC? Ist Kerschi eine Strategie ohne Vision???
Ohne Messung des Fortschritts, können wir doch gar nicht wissen, wann wir uns aus dem Staub machen sollen.
Approppo Schicke Bademode.

Ich fahre jetzt an den Lago
Und der Kerschi kriegt nur sein Bike, wenn da mal endlich ein paar männermässige Bilder an den Start kommen...

Hab euch alle Pippi und bete für eine neue Federgabel......


----------



## N-Rico (4. August 2006)

> Aha...  Um jetzt nicht abzuweichen..
> Ich habe eine Amerikanische Gabel und wurde Verarscht durch falsch angegebenen Federweg:::  Kommentar der Amis... Keiner
> Dummes Lächeln hat noch lange nix mit Kundenfreundlichkeit zu tun..
> Es ist nicht Typisch Deutsch sich zu beschweren, aber typisch Deutsch gleich hässlich zu werden !!!


Na ja, aber ich vermute mal du hattest mit dem deutschen Importeur zu tun, oder? Wie der Importeur das mit den Kunden händelt darauf hat der amerikanische Hersteller nur theoretisch Einfluss. Ruf mal direkt in Amerika an,   ich wette dann bekommst du die richtige Gabel ausgetauscht.



> Richtig ist, das D-Land eine Servicewüste ist. Richtig ist auch, das der Deutsche Kunde Für kein Geld alles haben möchte und dann noch versucht von der Versicherung das Geld zu erhaschen...
> Was war zuerst das Huhn oder das Ei ? Ein Ätzender Kunde oder ein beschissener Lieferant. Egal fassen wir uns selber an die Nase


Mit der Servicewüste sind wir uns einig. Das mit dem "kein Geld-alles haben" kann ich aber nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ich sehe nur dass wir alle gerne bereit sind für MTB´s, Federgabeln, sonst. Sportausrüstung, Kleidung, Elektronik, Möbel, Autos.... die irrsinnigsten und zum Teil völlig willkürlichen Preise zu bezahlen, gespart wird wenn überhaupt beim täglich Brot (auch irgendwie krank). Und wenn wir dann von denen die sich ne goldene Nase an uns verdienen, wie die letzten Deppen behandelt werden sagen wir noch dankbar Ja und Amen anstatt denen richtig die Hölle heiß zu machen. Natürlich gibt es auch tolle Serviceinseln und kotzige Kunden, man muss halt manchmal ein bißchen verallgemeinern um ein Bild vom großen Ganzen darzustellen.

Also ich hab mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, und ich wäre an Kerschi´s Stelle viel früher vom Kauf zurückgetreten und hätte mir rechtliche Schritte vorbehalten.

Ich bin der Meinung, das Fusion geniale Bikes baut, aber im drumherum einige Fehler macht. Ich wollte mir z.B. unbedingt das Whiplash Extreme kaufen als es vor einem Jahr vorgestellt wurde. Leider bin ich recht klein und war deshalb sehr enttäuscht das es das Bike nur in einer Größe (mit sehr sehr langem Rahmen) gibt. Ich hab mich dann für ein anderes Rad entschlossen weil beim Freeriden ein kurzer Rahmen entscheidend für gute Flugeigenschaften bei Sprüngen ist. Neulich bin ich dann ein Whiplash (S/M) von nem Kumpel gefahren, und wurde voll bestätigt, das Fahrwerk ist genial, aber in Luft verhält es sich bei meiner Körpergröße viel zu frontlastig da zu lang.

Warum versucht Fusion als kleinerer Edelhersteller nicht auf die Bedürfnisse der Kunden einzugehen? Ist doch absurd: Bei jedem amerikanischem Massenhersteller kann ich pro Modell zwischen 3 und 5 Größen wählen, und beim Edelbike made in Germany gibts dann ne Einheitsgröße nach dem Motto "Verbieg dich halt ein Bißchen".

Ist übrigens alles als konstruktive Kritik gedacht. Ich denke Fusion hat mit dieser Forumpräsenz Vorteile der Konkurenz gegenüber, Gutes wird gelobt und Schlechtes wird kritisiert, und Fusion hat die Möglichkeit zu reagieren wo es sinnvoll erscheint.

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## mini05 (5. August 2006)

@ pisskopp

Was heisst hier Kennzahlen? Ich präsentiere nur Zahlen die ich selber gefälscht habe, Powerpoint ist geduldig. Fachliche Defizite werden durch einen  Schwall denglischer Wortungetüme überspielt,  genügend Geld durch die Gründung einer Aktiengesellschaft  eingesammelt. Danach verkaufen wir Bikes die es gar nicht gibt, Flowtex hat ja gezeigt wie mans macht. 

Gardaseee hab ich schon abgehakt, Kanada heisst das neue Ziel. Erstens haben die die besten Bikereviere und zweitens wirsdt du da nicht ausgeliefert (gell Herr Schneider).

Vorher kauf ich mir noch ein Supermodel und heirate mir einen Adelstitel an. Oder umgekehrt? Durchlaucht Mini der 5. klingt doch ganz gut oder? Und kate Moss ist demnächst wieder billig zu bekommen, nur die Nasenscheidewand muss repariert werden, sonst ist die noch wie neu.


----------



## Wave (1. September 2006)

grab den tread hier nochmal aus....kerschi, hast du dein bike?


----------



## Beach90 (2. September 2006)

Ich denk Kerschi wär rausgefolgen ?!?

Max


----------



## bruchpilot1 (4. September 2006)

Is er glaub ich auch.

Ich und meine beiden Brüder haben die Räder jetzt seit Juli und sind sehr
zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerschi (20. September 2006)

@ Wave: Nein, ich hab das Terminator noch nicht und will es nun auch nimmer. Ich find die Firmenpolitik schon sehr bedauerlich... da rennt das komplette Fusion-Team auf der Eurobike 4 Tage lang im Terminator-Dress rum und dann könnens das Bike nicht liefern. Dies haben auch anonyme Anfragen als potentieller Käufer bei mehreren Fusion-Händler in Deutschland ergeben.

Ein Händler wo ich anfrug leitete mir sogar das originale Mail von Herrn Lorenz weiter... lustig!


Die Sache ist aber trotzdem noch nicht beendet... Mit einigen von Euch stand ich ja im Kontakt und ich hab mich auch bei nem Rechtsanwalt beraten lassen weil die Art und Weise wie Fusion hier auftritt ist nicht OK. Der "Vertrag" war eher eine Bestellung in der das Bike + Parts genau festgelegt wurde + etwas Kleingedrucktes. In dem Kleingedruckten wurden keine AGB´s eingebunden und zum Thema Kündigung stand auch nichts drinnen - somit greifen die im Gesetz festgelegten Dinge.

Die Sachlage ist genau im BGB, zweites Buch, Schuldverhältnisse geregelt. Ich habe ein Bike bestellt, Fusion hat die Bestellung + Leistungserbringung mit der Nennung von Lieferterminen angenommen und meine Gegenleistung besteht in der Bezahlung eines festgelegten Geldbetrags.

Es ist im BGB weiter festgelegt, wie man solch ein Schuldverhältnis auflösen kann - sicher nicht auf die Art und Weise die Fusion auf Seite 4 an den Tag legt.

Ich habe der Fa. Fusion im Sinne von § 283/326 BGB schriftlich und per Mail eine Lieferfrist gesetzt - die Frist ist am 18.9.06 ohne Rückmeldung und ohne Regung (wie gewohnt) ergebnislos abgeloffen.

Somit habe ich nun mehrere Wege zur Verfügung:
Da die Fa. Fusion nach §286 im Verzug ist könnte ich nun Klage auf die Leistung erheben. Mit ergebnislosem Fristablauf ist die Bestellung aber auch von mir nicht mehr Rechtsgültig, ich kann die Leistung ablehnen und Schadensersatz wegen Nichterfüllung verlangen.

Die Höhe des Schadensersatz ist z.B. der Differenzbetrag für ein gleichwertiges Bike, die Bike-Mietkosten, die unnötigen Ausgaben für einen Bremsadapter usw.


Die Geschichte zieht sich wohl noch länger...


----------



## bruchpilot1 (21. September 2006)

Glaubst du nicht das es "einfacher" für alle Beteiligten ist, wenn du das ganze
jetzt einfach hinter dir lässt.

Möglicherweise hast du dir die Nichtlieferung des Bikes auch ein wenig selbst-
zuzuschreiben. Ich mein ich hab selber länger auf das Bike gewartet und ich
denke, wenn du dich normal verhalten hättest und nicht groß herumposaunt
hättest, dann wäre wahrscheinlich alles in geregelteren Bahnen gelaufen.

Du schreibst in allen möglichen Foren wie unfähig die Leute dort sind usw.
Denkst du denn dass sie das ohne weiteres gefallen lassen bzw. dass du 
dein Bike mit diesem Verhalten schneller bekommst (bekommmen hättest)

Ja und zum Vertrag,  Was erwartest du denn? Ich mein du bist ja kein Profi
sondern Amateurfahrer!!  Was hätte Fusion als Gegenleistung von dir erhalten?
Wieviele Rennen bist(wärst) du heuer gefahren?
Mir selbst würde ein Vertrag in dem alles Lückenlos enthalten ist nicht wirklich
zusprechen (außer ich bekomm wirklich alles gratis,...)!

Hab mein Terminator jetzt sein Juni und bin wirklich zufrieden damit!
Auch die Serviceleistungen seitens Fusion sind sehr gut zB.: habe ich die
Prototyp Kettenstrebe gegen die aktuelle ausgetauscht bekommen und kann
die 2te auch behalten (Ersatzteil)! Habe beim WC in Schladming auch mit
Bodo Probst gesprochen und mit ihm über ein paar Einzelheiten bezüglich
Bike und Herstellung-Vertrieb gesprochen!
Die Terminator werden demnächst von Fusion selbst gefertigt und nich mehr
von einer externen Firma- somit dürften in Zukunft (nächste Saison) auch die
Lieferprobleme behoben sein.


mfg


----------



## Wave (19. Oktober 2006)

bruchpilot1 schrieb:


> Is er glaub ich auch.
> 
> Ich und meine beiden Brüder haben die Räder jetzt seit Juli und sind sehr
> zufrieden damit.



Kann aber auch nicht Sinn und Zweck sein, sein Material erst nach Anfang der zweiten Saisonhälfte zu bekommen


----------



## bruchpilot1 (20. Oktober 2006)

Habe bis dahin noch mein "Altes" Bike gehabt und bin mit dem gefahren.

Immerhin besser ich bekomms Ende Juni, als ich spiel den großen Zampano
und bekomms garnicht. 

Leider fielen anfang der heurigen Saison einige Rennnen aus und somit
warens dann eigentlich nur zwei, an denen ich mit dem anderen Bike
teilgenommen habe!


----------

